
Show HN: Generate dank mnemonic seed phrases in the terminal - mofle
https://github.com/sindresorhus/doge-seed-cli
======
helb
You might want to check whether the output is a "real" interactive terminal
and output just the words without the doge image and borders if not.
Redirecting stdout to a file (`./cli.js > foo`) currently produces… this:
[https://vgy.me/u7f3iW.png](https://vgy.me/u7f3iW.png)

Node's `tty.isatty` should work:
[https://nodejs.org/docs/v0.5.0/api/tty.html#tty.isatty](https://nodejs.org/docs/v0.5.0/api/tty.html#tty.isatty)

------
westurner
From [https://github.com/lukechilds/doge-
seed](https://github.com/lukechilds/doge-seed) :

> _The first four words will be a randomly generated Doge-like sentence.

The seed phrases are fully valid checksummed BIP39 seeds. They can be used
with any cryptocurrency and can be imported into any BIP39 compliant wallet._

> […] _However there is a slight reduction in entropy due to the introduction
> of the doge-isms. A doge seed has about 19.415 fewer bits of entropy than a
> standard BIP39 seed of equivalent length._

